# 52 Week SpringSketch Challenge ✏✒🖋🖊



## FrostMoon

Welcome to the 52 Week SpringSketch Challenge! This is where we will announce the prompts for our 52 week challenge, and post the drawings. @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @WickerDeer @Perlanthesis

@littlewyng are you joining us? 🤔 Anyone else is welcome to join as well!


----------



## WickerDeer

I'll just move this prompt over so it's all together--it's the same--I just added littlewyng to the list (sorry--not sure how I missed her the first time)


*🥳*

@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng


So the randomly generated prompt for the week starting April 25, 2021 is:

*"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"*


* *





"Redraw favorite album cover / movie poster",
"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw something clear."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"









The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com


----------



## Celtsincloset

Here's my ink art for week #1. (Not really inked, but drawn with pencil and edited via Medibang paint.)

Scene is from Becker.









A bit of a challenging Inktober prompt this was, for me, drawing people (2 or more persons; who are known characters) holding a specific expression. But it was fun, and I'm glad!


----------



## littlewyng

If anyone is concerned about drawing quality, I am here to put your fears to rest!
Please be distracted from the quality by my use of attempted humor.


----------



## Nannerl

Can I join? What's the theme?


----------



## FrostMoon

Nannerl said:


> Can I join? What's the theme?
> View attachment 877220


Of course!! Here is the theme *"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"*


----------



## Hexigoon

1 / 52 -- *"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"* --- It's just my own dialogue. I used digital. (program: Clip Studio Paint.)


----------



## littlewyng

You guys are so good!!


----------



## WickerDeer

OH S**T I just realized it's Friday and the new prompt is supposed to be out on Thursday. 😬 sorry!😅


@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl 


So the randomly generated prompt for the week starting May 2nd, 2021 is:

*"Redraw favorite album cover / movie poster"*


* *





"Redraw favorite album cover / movie poster",
"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw something clear."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"









The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com


----------



## WickerDeer

For week 1/52:

(I was going to do it with pen, but ended up doing it digitally as well and instead--after messing up a watercolor paper--but this was good because I'd been struggling with digital media and it does make it quicker and easier to fix mistakes (like spelling errors.))











* *





Medusa is with her small, flying friend who consumes the Black Hole of Despair and gains the power to mesmerize and fly upside down, on the way to breakfast. He IS weird.

I couldn't really think of anything, but I feel like this was pretty productive for me, so I am happy about that. Even if it doesn't really make sense or seem to have a point. So I am really happy about it! I feel like this helped with creative block.


----------



## Nannerl

I... didn't know what to draw. :T
1/52


----------



## Perlanthesis

Late Midnight Post. First Prompt 1/52 @ 10:04 P.M.
My lack of skill is evident, but I tried so it could have been worst looking.


----------



## littlewyng

Ok doing mine early...

original cover:









my version:








🤦🏻‍♀️
I appreciate y’all letting me play. That’s all I’m sayin.


----------



## Celtsincloset

I was going to say, how cool was it to have unique perspectives coming into comic-making, perhaps because it isn't something we usually do or if at all; for most of us.

@WickerDeer Maybe your creative block comes from rigidity of structure, when it comes to making art? I have had a massive creative block too, and I would say, _Art_ is supposed to be fun, not mostly a struggle, which it once was for me because of said rigidity of structure. I say, having fun leads to more productivity.


----------



## FrostMoon

I tried drawing stick people, but they looked creepy😱. I have never drawn people before.


----------



## WickerDeer

Celtsincloset said:


> I was going to say, how cool was it to have unique perspectives coming into comic-making, perhaps because it isn't something we usually do or if at all; for most of us.
> 
> @WickerDeer Maybe your creative block comes from rigidity of structure, when it comes to making art? I have had a massive creative block too, and I would say, _Art_ is supposed to be fun, not mostly a struggle, which it once was for me because of said rigidity of structure. I say, having fun leads to more productivity.


It was very cool! 

Yeah--I agree. It's supposed to be creative.

One difference I noticed with the comic I created was that I normally try to get to drawing in the daytime--in the mornings. As I tend to have more energy then.

But I just decided to put pen and paper to this idea more in the evening, when I was tired. Then I just did whatever. Afterwards, I realized I didn't like the finished result (on paper...it was just not right--the pens were too thin, nothing was really working well aesthetically)...so I redid it on photoshop to refine it.

I also stuck with simple tools. So I stuck to black and white mostly. I stuck to a pretty linoblock like method (imo--like just shaving off parts of black and white to make clear boundaries). So the technical aspect wasn't that challenging, despite being somewhat foreign.

But yeah--it does seem like rigidity and structure were somehow keeping me from doing this...maybe the rigidity of wanting to do things "the right way" like in the morning or mastering some technical stuff...rather than just executing an idea. idk--I really want to pay attention to moments like that though. Creative blocks are a pain.


----------



## Perlanthesis

WickerDeer said:


> OH S**T I just realized it's Friday and the new prompt is supposed to be out on Thursday. 😬 sorry!😅
> 
> 
> @FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl
> 
> 
> So the randomly generated prompt for the week starting May 2nd, 2021 is:
> 
> *"Redraw favorite album cover / movie poster"*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Redraw favorite album cover / movie poster",
> "Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
> "Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
> "Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
> "Draw your childhood hero",
> "Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
> "Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
> "Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
> "Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
> "Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
> "Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"
> "Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
> "Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
> "Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
> "Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
> "Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
> "Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
> "Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
> "Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
> "Read the news and draw something it inspires"
> "Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
> "Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
> "Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
> "Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
> "Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
> "Draw hands engaged in a task"
> "Draw a dancer"
> "Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
> "Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
> "Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
> "Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
> "Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
> "Draw a means of transportation in movement"
> "Draw someone engaged in their work"
> "Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
> "Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
> "Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
> "Draw something healing."
> "Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
> "Draw something soft."
> "Draw something silky."
> "Draw something or someone valuable."
> "Draw something clear."
> "Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
> "Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
> "Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
> "Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
> "Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
> "Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
> "Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
> "Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
> "Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",
> 
> "Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
> "Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
> "Draw your spirit animal",
> "Draw what you think an alien would look like",
> "Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
> "Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
> "Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
> "Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
> "Draw a fantasy world map",
> "Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
> "Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
> "Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
> "Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
> "Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
> "Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
> "Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
> "Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
> "Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
> "Draw a meme you still find humorous",
> "In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
> "Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
> "Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
> "Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
> "If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
> "Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
> "Draw your own dream home from the outside"
> "Draw random item in your home"
> "Draw something from a dream"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Random Choice Generator Online Tool
> 
> 
> Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.textfixer.com


Reminds me of the time I was supposed to draw a movie poster for class and I didn’t really watch many movies so I picked a random movie poster to draw. It turned out hideous in part because, I picked the wrong colors, the texture ended up weird, and I’m not used to drawing large scale because that poster was huge and in the end we had to put it on display and I was quite ashamed so I excused myself to go to the bathroom and stayed out there until I knew the showcase was over.


----------



## WickerDeer

Perlanthesis said:


> Reminds me of the time I was supposed to draw a movie poster for class and
> I didn’t really watch many movies so I picked a random movie poster to draw.
> It turned out hideous in part because I picked the wrong colors, the texture ended
> up weird, and I’m not used to drawing large scale because that poster was huge
> and in the end we had to put on display and I was quite ashamed so I excused
> myself to go to the bathroom and stayed out there until I knew the showcase was over.
> 
> View attachment 877528


Aww

I have always liked art classes because it allows me to get the negative criticism and to see where my weaknesses are, so I can work to improve them.

But if something is super overwhelming, like you've never done a poster that big and you don't know what movies you'd like to do, it does make sense it would be uncomfortable.

I'm having trouble figuring out what album to do too though--I haven't owned many albums. The only one I've thought of was Bjork's Hyperballad, which (I don't actually have a favorite album cover?) might be good b/c I'm comfortable with portraits, usually, and that's what the album is.

Maybe focus on what you want to achieve aesthetically--like do you want to learn from the artist? You could learn from the composition of your favorite album cover. Sometimes copying things is helpful like that (just like how musicians replay songs that have already been written).

This one is cool though: but it looks more challenging. 










Thanks for bringing up your fears and concerns--I also was a bit put off by this prompt, but I think it will still be a good learning opportunity. Watch, I get overwhelmed by trying to do this one and I just NEVER DO INKTOBER AGAIN. (jk--hopefully that doesn't happen, but creative process can be so sensitive sometimes, right?)


----------



## Celtsincloset

Week #2.

Album is AS MEIAS' self-titled. Not as popular as Yoshikazu's album with Bluebeard, but I reckon a gem from Japan nonetheless. Btw, I stencilled in a typo.


----------



## WickerDeer

@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl


* *





"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw something clear."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"









The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com










This week isn't over, but the prompt is supposed to come out a few days early.

The randomly generated prompt this third week--starting May 9th, 2021:

"Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"


----------



## Hexigoon

FrostMoon said:


> I was listening to that album recently.


Cool! I was listening to it while I was making it.  It's a good one, takes me back a bit.


----------



## FrostMoon

Hexigoon said:


> Cool! I was listening to it while I was making it.  It's a good one, takes me back a bit.


I was listening to the album I'm drawing too. 🤣 It's not finished yet though.


----------



## Hexigoon

FrostMoon said:


> I was listening to the album I'm drawing too. 🤣 It's not finished yet though.


 Ah good, I do recommend it haha. I wish you well in your drawing then. Keeep at it! 👍


----------



## FrostMoon

Hexigoon said:


> Ah good, I do recommend it haha. I wish you well in your drawing then. Keeep at it! 👍


Thank you!


----------



## mia-me

A more serious submission to the third week prompt. This began as an art deco homage to one of Nielly's paintings, an abstract of an abstract but morphed multiple times for different reasons. It was a grind. Get what you wish from it since there's no wrong answer.


----------



## FrostMoon

mia-me said:


> A more serious submission to the third week prompt. This began as an art deco homage to one of Nielly's paintings, an abstract of an abstract but morphed multiple times for different reasons. It was a grind. Get what you wish from it since there's no wrong answer.
> 
> View attachment 878216


That's amazing! It reminds me of Tora's "Can't Buy The Mood" album.


----------



## mia-me

FrostMoon said:


> That's amazing! It reminds me of Tora's "Can't Buy The Mood" album.


This makes me curious so if you wouldn't mind sharing, in what way does it remind you of such?


----------



## FrostMoon

mia-me said:


> This makes me curious so if you wouldn't mind sharing, in what way does it remind you of such?


My bad. The name of the album I was thinking of is called "Take A Rest" from Tora. It's the colors you used in the middle of it.


----------



## littlewyng

My take on the artwork challenge


----------



## WickerDeer

@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl


* *





"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw something clear."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"









The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com









This week's prompt (it's Thursday in some parts of the world):

*"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"*

(sounds sweet!)


----------



## Nannerl

Madonna by Edvard Munch...


----------



## mia-me

Nannerl said:


> Madonna by Edvard Munch...
> View attachment 878486


First thing that popped into my mind was Frozen by Madonna.


----------



## Perlanthesis

Late Late Post. Third prompt. 3/52 @ 12:36 P.M.

My rendition of _The Happy Accidents of the Swing (Les Hasards heureux de l'escarpolett) _by Jean-Honoŕe Fragonard. Here is presenting_ The Unfortunate Accidents of the Swing. _It took a darker turn in tone when I ruined her eyes, turned it into dripping mascara, and ended up rolling with the creepier theme.


----------



## Nannerl

Perlanthesis said:


> Late Late Post. Third prompt. 3/52 @ 12:36 P.M.
> 
> My rendition of _The Happy Accidents of the Swing (Les Hasards heureux de l'escarpolett) _by Jean-Honoŕe Fragonard. Here is presenting_ The Unfortunate Accidents of the Swing. _It took a darker turn in tone when I ruined her eyes, turned it into dripping mascara, and ended up rolling with the creepier theme.
> View attachment 878498
> View attachment 878516


I'm in love with it.


----------



## Perlanthesis

Nannerl said:


> I'm in love with it.


Thank you very much. I’m quite flattered.
Nobody ever really complimented my art before.
Are you into more gothic dark, and macabre styles of art?


----------



## WickerDeer

Perlanthesis said:


> Late Late Post. Third prompt. 3/52 @ 12:36 P.M.
> 
> My rendition of _The Happy Accidents of the Swing (Les Hasards heureux de l'escarpolett) _by Jean-Honoŕe Fragonard. Here is presenting_ The Unfortunate Accidents of the Swing. _It took a darker turn in tone when I ruined her eyes, turned it into dripping mascara, and ended up rolling with the creepier theme.
> View attachment 878498
> View attachment 878516


It's not late. I don't think there's a deadline, and if there was it would probably be Sunday (tomorrow). I just announce the prompts early so people have a couple days to prepare before the week, which starts on Sunday.

edit tmi: I like how you added more of an emotional element to it.


----------



## mia-me

Besides the actual comment posts, has anyone noticed that drawing things from our perspective in threads like this, we are sharing our opinions about the subjects/objects?


----------



## Nannerl

Perlanthesis said:


> Thank you very much. I’m quite flattered.
> Nobody ever really complimented my art before.
> Are you into more gothic dark, and macabre styles of art?


You're welcome, it's really good. 

Not that style alone, but yes, I can find it pretty amusing to appreciate and draw. 



mia-me said:


> Besides the actual comment posts, has anyone noticed that drawing things from our perspective in threads like this, we are sharing our opinions about the subjects/objects?


Only on the subjects/objects? I don't know if it's necessarily that specific, I think we can give away much more about our views in general, our character, our emotions, etc. 

That feels like oversharing now. Uh oh.


----------



## mia-me

Nannerl said:


> Only on the subjects/objects? I don't know if it's necessarily that specific, I think we can give away much more about our views in general, our character, our emotions, etc.
> 
> That feels like oversharing now. Uh oh.


Our characters? Not really since people can draw in an 'evil' or 'good' style but be the polar opposite in character. This reminded me of an interview where Tom Hardy expresses how he likes to portray that which he's afraid of.


----------



## Nannerl

mia-me said:


> Our characters? Not really since people can draw in an 'evil' or 'good' style but be the polar opposite in character. This reminded me of an interview where Tom Hardy expresses how he likes to portray that which he's afraid of.


It's a guess. I'm nowhere near an expert in the subject, but some people can deduct that type of information only from writing, for example. I think it's called style/craft analysis, it's not so much about what you draw but how to draw it. In any case... sounds cool. 

I haven't watched that interview.


----------



## mia-me

Nannerl said:


> It's a guess. I'm nowhere near an expert in the subject, but some people can deduct that type of information only from writing, for example. I think it's called style/craft analysis, it's not so much about what you draw but how to draw it. In any case... sounds cool.
> 
> I haven't watched that interview.


I might easily be wrong but my understanding of craft analysis is to analyze style, as in 'how to write like the author', rather than their psychology.


----------



## Penny

WickerDeer said:


> This week's prompt (it's Thursday in some parts of the world):
> 
> *"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"*
> 
> (sounds sweet!)


Well I didn't follow teh prompt exactly but anyway. Here's what I just did. thanks.  It was fun.


----------



## littlewyng




----------



## FrostMoon

Perlanthesis said:


> Late Late Post. Third prompt. 3/52 @ 12:36 P.M.
> 
> My rendition of _The Happy Accidents of the Swing (Les Hasards heureux de l'escarpolett) _by Jean-Honoŕe Fragonard. Here is presenting_ The Unfortunate Accidents of the Swing. _It took a darker turn in tone when I ruined her eyes, turned it into dripping mascara, and ended up rolling with the creepier theme.
> View attachment 878498
> View attachment 878516


That's amazing! I really like it. It reminds me of something, but I can't put my finger on it. 🤔


----------



## Perlanthesis

FrostMoon said:


> That's amazing! I really like it. It reminds me of something, but I can't put my finger on it. 🤔


Probably not this, but my sister was getting a little bit of Annabelle vibes when she saw my drawing (along with questioning my sanity). 








I promptly told my sister that people always want to draw the nice and good stuff, but it doesn’t mean there is something fundamentally wrong with me as a person If I draw negative and dark stuff. Some truths demand to be heard, and people will never grow and develop if they’re only exposed to the bright and positive side of things. 

(I am not a really proficient communicator online or in real life, but I hope I got my point across)


----------



## WickerDeer

Week 3 prompt:
Did John William Waterhouse's The Magic Circle (1886)

I think it's Circe and I am going to read more of the novel by Madeline Miller tonight.

I'm not sure what happened to her proportions lol but it was still fun.


----------



## Nannerl

WickerDeer said:


> Week 3 promt:
> Did John William Waterhouse's The Magic Circle (1886)
> 
> I think it's Circe and I am going to read more of the novel by Madeline Miller tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 878552


Wait, what technique is that? :OO


----------



## WickerDeer

Nannerl said:


> Wait, what technique is that? :OO


The Waterhouse one is oil painting, I think.

And the one I did is photoshop.


----------



## FrostMoon

WickerDeer said:


> Week 3 prompt:
> Did John William Waterhouse's The Magic Circle (1886)
> 
> I think it's Circe and I am going to read more of the novel by Madeline Miller tonight.
> 
> I'm not sure what happened to her proportions lol but it was still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 878552


I think it looks amazing!


----------



## WickerDeer

FrostMoon said:


> I think it looks amazing!


Thank you! It was fun!


----------



## Hexigoon

*3 / 52 - "Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"* - _ Girl Before a Mirror by Pablo Picasso_
I tried colouring it but I actually preferred it in b&w and keeping the rough sketch lines, I feel it helps convey the mood and theme. 









*Picasso's original.*


----------



## FrostMoon

Hexigoon said:


> *3 / 52 - "Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"* - _ Girl Before a Mirror by Pablo Picasso_
> I tried colouring it but I actually preferred it in b&w and keeping the rough sketch lines, I feel it helps convey the mood and theme.
> View attachment 878563
> 
> 
> *Picasso's original.*


I love it🤩


----------



## Hexigoon

FrostMoon said:


> I love it🤩


 Thanks! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## FrostMoon

Hexigoon said:


> *3 / 52 - "Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"* - _ Girl Before a Mirror by Pablo Picasso_
> I tried colouring it but I actually preferred it in b&w and keeping the rough sketch lines, I feel it helps convey the mood and theme.
> View attachment 878563
> 
> 
> *Picasso's original.*


What did you use for the coloring? 🤔


----------



## Hexigoon

FrostMoon said:


> What did you use for the coloring? 🤔


Well I didn't color that picture, but I use Clip Studio Paint if I do color.


----------



## eeo

Hexigoon said:


> *3 / 52 - "Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"* - _ Girl Before a Mirror by Pablo Picasso_
> I tried colouring it but I actually preferred it in b&w and keeping the rough sketch lines, I feel it helps convey the mood and theme.
> View attachment 878563
> 
> 
> *Picasso's original.*


That's awesome. It's so interesting to see how tiny changes in lines (the girl's eyes and the reflection's mouth) can tell a whole different story or make you perceive things differently. In the original, the girl's face conveys a sort of subdued acceptance of the situation, but in yours there is much more emotion, the girl looks almost like in despair and the reflection has a more active and sinister demeanor. I really like that.


----------



## FrostMoon

Hexigoon said:


> Well I didn't color that picture, but I use Clip Studio Paint if I do color.


Sorry. My bad😅


----------



## mia-me

WickerDeer said:


> Week 3 prompt:
> Did John William Waterhouse's The Magic Circle (1886)
> 
> I think it's Circe and I am going to read more of the novel by Madeline Miller tonight.
> 
> I'm not sure what happened to her proportions lol but it was still fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 878552


You're so amazingly talented!!! 

To clarify, you did this using digital art in photoshop, not just manipulated the painting. This is so people don't think you didn't actually paint this because you did.


----------



## Hexigoon

FrostMoon said:


> Sorry. My bad😅


Naw, don't worry about it. ^-^



eeo said:


> That's awesome. It's so interesting to see how tiny changes in lines (the girl's eyes and the reflection's mouth) can tell a whole different story or make you perceive things differently. In the original, the girl's face conveys a sort of subdued acceptance of the situation, but in yours there is much more emotion, the girl looks almost like in despair and the reflection has a more active and sinister demeanor. I really like that.


Thank you so much!  I'm glad if the emotion came through and wow, you're very observant. I didn't think anyone would pick up on that kind of subtle difference like the little smirk.
I don't know if Picasso had the same idea or intentions as this when he painted the picture but when I was re-drawing it I suddenly got this realization that those rows of diamonds in the background resemble a crowd of eyes - and also when you think of diamonds you might think of luxury and high-status like a celebrity.
I imagine the gaze of so many eyes as oppressive, it gives me the impression the woman feels psychologically tortured and crushed by the weight of always being in the public eye, particularly when she puts herself before the "screen" of the mirror (which itself is like a giant eye, the eye of the world or of any kind of fame).
This screen warps and creates an unrealistic perception of her image though. She's aware it's her but also not her and she almost can't bear to stare back at it, she views it as a monstrosity only serving to maliciously fuel her insecurities and play an imposter who's putting on an act for the world. She knows she can't be understood or viewed truthfully through this contorted image she's reflecting outwardly yet she continues to feel the compulsion to reach out and cling to the mirror regardless, I find this particularly tragic and I empathize with her character a lot but that's just how I view it through my own insecuities and perceptions.


----------



## WickerDeer

eeo said:


> That's awesome. It's so interesting to see how tiny changes in lines (the girl's eyes and the reflection's mouth) can tell a whole different story or make you perceive things differently. In the original, the girl's face conveys a sort of subdued acceptance of the situation, but in yours there is much more emotion, the girl looks almost like in despair and the reflection has a more active and sinister demeanor. I really like that.


I noticed this too--she reminds me of my old coworker who was always very placating and giving (ISFJ). She kind of looked like she's thinking about something...much more expressive than in the Picasso, imo.

And I thought the guy looks happier and more genuinely emotional too, than in the original where he looks more neutral to me. He's sort of mysterious though, because he's more shadowed and I don't know what he's thinking or feeling. The little thing on his face looks kind of like a tear, and yet he also looks more confident or secure than the woman to me.

That's cool to hear what was going on when you were drawing it @Hexigoon I love when those thoughts come out in the process. 

I had a great time painting this prompt because I felt like some of the planning was eliminated (since we were redoing originals) and so it was easier to just daydream about it or try new things. Funny how we kind of went different ways--you went no color and the painting was more expressive with the lines and form, and for me it was the colors I felt more connected to and experimental about, which weren't there in the original.




mia-me said:


> You're so amazingly talented!!!
> 
> To clarify, you did this using digital art in photoshop, not just manipulated the painting. This is so people don't think you didn't actually paint this because you did.


Thank you! 

Yes--I painted it using photoshop--I didn't manipulate any photo or trace over it or anything...which is why the proportions are so off.

It was really fun to just relax a bit with this since most of the work (of the composition and the subject matter) were all done by the original artist. So it was just like free to mess around and play more, though I did it all with digital pen, I didn't use any part of the original in the painting (as like a photo).


----------



## Nannerl

Let's see... it's clear. <1.5


----------



## WickerDeer

Nannerl said:


> Let's see... it's clear. <1.5
> View attachment 879610


Amazing!


----------



## Nannerl

WickerDeer said:


> Amazing!


Aw, thanks. x.x


----------



## WickerDeer

@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl



* *






"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"








The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com









This week's prompt:

*"Draw a dancer"*


----------



## WickerDeer

Here are some dancers dancing the shag dance.


----------



## mia-me

.


----------



## Nannerl

My Top Trumps (?) of Chimuela and Chimichurri. I apologize to Jorunna (aka. Dr. Lecter), my hamster, but it would be unfair to compare him to a cat.

I also found out one second ago I misspelled 'stubbornness', but oh well.


----------



## FrostMoon

Nannerl said:


> My Top Trumps (?) of Chimuela and Chimichurri. I apologize to Jorunna (aka. Dr. Lecter), my hamster, but it would be unfair to compare him to a cat.
> 
> I also found out one second ago I misspelled 'stubbornness', but oh well.
> View attachment 879953


I adore this!!


----------



## WickerDeer

@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl



* *






"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"








The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com









This week's prompt:

*"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"*


----------



## WickerDeer

oops--I am late again. I'm kind of excited about this week's prompt though. 

Here are some pics of magnified or small things close-up, in case anyone wants inspiration (I just wanted to spend the morning looking at pics of magnified things lol):


* *





Vitamin C under a microscope:









Oxytocin Crystals:









Baby Octopuses









Southern Flannel Moth










Magnified butterfly wings









Peacock Feather









"Victorian Era Slide" of arranged butterfly eggs:










Snowflake (photo by Don Komarechka):













@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl


List of possible prompts:

* *






"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"








The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com









This week's prompt:

*"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"*


----------



## littlewyng

I'm so far behind!! lol Thanks for keeping it up!


----------



## WickerDeer

littlewyng said:


> I'm so far behind!! lol Thanks for keeping it up!


lol me too! But it happens--people can always jump back on.

I have so many ideas for this prompt today like "I could go to the beach and find plankton and look at it under the microscope" And I know the more my mind keeps coming up with all the different things I should examine, and how I would then try to draw them while observing them...it's probably going to just be overwhelming so I don't do anything by the end of the week. lol


----------



## littlewyng




----------



## WickerDeer

@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl


List of possible prompts:

* *






"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"








The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com









This one looks like it could be fun.

This week's prompt:

*"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",*


----------



## WickerDeer

I can't believe it's already Thursday! What happened to the week? lol


----------



## WickerDeer

@FrostMoon @Celtsincloset @Hexigoon @attic @mia-me @Electra @Perlanthesis @WickerDeer @littlewyng @Nannerl


List of possible prompts:

* *






"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside"
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"








The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com











This week's prompt:
*
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"*


----------



## Perlanthesis

The thread has been so empty recently. 😶


----------



## littlewyng

I know... _guilt_


----------



## Perlanthesis

littlewyng said:


> I know... _guilt_


I wonder if we can like post an ad to recruit more people for this challenge like calling any artists or anybody literally that wants to draw.


----------



## WickerDeer

Perlanthesis said:


> I wonder if we can like post an ad to recruit more people for this challenge like calling any artists or anybody literally that wants to draw.


Maybe if it was like a lottery sort of thing...anyone who submits a drawing could win a cool emoji or gif lol or a poem or something...or some other virtual reward. XD

I feel like a competition would be too much pressure especially if there are only a few people participating, but if it was a random draw then it might encourage more people to join in?

The reward would have to be something virtual though...like a cute animal photo or video?


----------



## Nannerl

WickerDeer said:


> Maybe if it was like a lottery sort of thing...anyone who submits a drawing could win a cool emoji or gif lol or a poem or something...or some other virtual reward. XD
> I feel like a competition would be too much pressure especially if there are only a few people participating, but if it was a random draw then it might encourage more people to join in?
> The reward would have to be something virtual though...like a cute animal photo or video?







I'm making it up for “draw a dancer” (extra points, I drew three) and the "zoom in something” prompt, which ended up being a Marram grass leaf... kinda'.















Three left? :$


----------



## FrostMoon

I'm so sorry I have been away. I'm going though a hard time right now.


----------



## Perlanthesis

FrostMoon said:


> I'm so sorry I have been away. I'm going though a hard time right now.


It’s fine. 
No one is blaming you.
If you need a break you can just tell us. 
Take all the time you need for your personal matters.


----------

